# World Cup Qualifiers 11-13 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 7, 2013)

Soccer» World»World Cup 2014


11 Oct 2013 - Qualification




15:00 Armenia - Bulgaria 2.89 3.28 2.41 19 
15:30 Lithuania - Latvia 2.17 3.26 3.33 19 
16:00 Azerbaijan - Northern Ireland 2.35 3.18 3.05 19 
16:00 Croatia - Belgium 2.39 3.22 2.96 19 
16:00 Moldova - San Marino 1.05 11.97 30.09 16 
17:00 Faroe Islands - Kazakhstan 3.76 3.37 1.99 19 
17:30 Malta - Czech Republic 13.27 6.98 1.18 16 
18:00 Bosnia & Herzegovina - Liechtenstein 1.02 16.75 45.64 16 
18:00 Ukraine - Poland 1.85 3.42 4.26 19 
18:15 Denmark - Italy 2.37 3.28 2.94 18 
18:30 Albania - Switzerland 4.37 3.43 1.83 18 
18:30 Andorra - Romania 45.95 15.90 1.02 15 
18:30 Estonia - Turkey 7.12 4.12 1.46 18 
18:30 Luxembourg - Russia 27.47 11.63 1.06 15 
18:30 Netherlands - Hungary 1.41 4.58 7.31 18 
18:45 Germany - Ireland 1.19 6.65 12.55 15 
18:45 Greece - Slovakia 1.51 4.00 6.54 18 
18:45 Iceland - Cyprus 1.40 4.40 7.81 18 
18:45 Slovenia - Norway 2.32 3.26 3.04 18 
18:45 Sweden - Austria 1.73 3.62 4.74 18 
18:45 Wales - FYR Macedonia 2.07 3.28 3.60 18 
19:00 England - Montenegro 1.40 4.49 7.87 18 
19:45 Portugal - Israel 1.20 6.23 14.40 18 
20:00 Spain - Belarus 1.05 11.88 30.27 15 
21:00 Colombia - Chile 1.89 3.40 4.08 18 
21:00 Ecuador - Uruguay 2.02 3.27 3.73 18 
21:00 Venezuela - Paraguay 1.83 3.35 4.48 18 

11 Oct 2013 - Qualification - Fourth stage




21:00 Honduras - Costa Rica 1.88 3.26 4.21 18 
22:30 USA - Jamaica 1.27 5.06 11.43 18 

11 Oct 2013 - Qualification




23:00 Argentina - Peru 1.24 5.79 11.47 18 

12 Oct 2013 - Qualification - Fourth stage




01:30 Mexico - Panama 1.40 4.10 8.36 18 

12 Oct 2013 - Qualification - Third stage



16:00 Burkina Faso - Algeria 2.38 3.07 2.90 15 
17:00 Ivory Coast - Senegal 1.46 3.85 6.94 15 

13 Oct 2013 - Qualification - Third stage



13:00 Ethiopia - Nigeria 3.23 3.10 2.19 14 
17:00 Tunisia - Cameroon 2.15 3.12 3.31 14 

15 Oct 2013 - Qualification - Third stage




16:00 Ghana - Egypt 2.03 3.17 3.66 8


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 8, 2013)

ESTONIA – TURKEY: PREDICTIONS

Estonia sit 2nd bottom of the group out of the reckoning of qualification; With just 2 wins against whipping boys Andorra its been a tough section indeed. Last home match saw a point gained against runaway leaders Holland. Estonia where seconds away from a historic victory only for Robin Van Persie to equalise in injury time. In Budapest last round Estonia were smashed 5-1 by Hungary and may be in for a struggle against Turkey in this round.

Turkey haven’t had a good qualifying but to their credit they are in a good position for a playoff place. They really need maximum points from their two games as their direct rivals both face Andorra and that really is a free points fixture. Huge problem for Turkey in that their last game is against Holland.  Turkey have 4 wins, 1 draw and 3 defeats and know even 6 points may not be enough.

ESTONIA – TURKEY: BETTING TIPS

This game looks a certain Turkey win, they need goals too but they must make sure they have the win in the bag before they do push on.

Back Turkey at 1.44 with WilliamHills.

Turkey need goals here as although they are ahead at the moment both rivals play Andorra and are guaranteed at least +3 each. Turkey are in a predicament as they face Holland last match and are unlikey to rack up goals there. They simply have to go for goals themselves and the handicaps look worth a punt here.

Back a big price and take the 5.00 on Turkey -2 (willhills) – Goals are needed here and the talented Turks should be able to kick on and grab a big margin win in Talinn.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 8, 2013)

ANDORRA – ROMANIA: PREDICTIONS

Andorra have not managed a goal in this qualifying section. Losing all 8 games with 24 goals conceded for an average score dead on a 3-0 defeat each match.  Indeed with the exception of 2 goals against Moldova (in 2 separate matches) Andorra have failed to score in 20 matches going all the way back to 2010. The tiny country for the mountains in between France and Spain have no quality at all and just tend to play to limit a heavy defeat.

Romania are still in with a chance of a playoff position as they sit just 1 point behind 2nd spot after 4 wins, 1 draw and 3 defeats. With a surefire win here against Andorra they just have a game with Estonia at home to navigate. Romania will need to fire a few goals in here as they need a boost in goal difference. With rivals Hungary and Turkey both having to play Holland the Romanians have a live chance here.

ANDORRA – ROMANIA: BETTING TIPS

Nailed on win to nil this one as Andorra are simply rubbish. A high scoring win for Romania is a must. I can see at least four goals for the Romanians here.

Back Romania -3.5 on AH when odds are available.

For a bit of a gamble on a high price take Romania -5.5 on AH. The margins are fine here for Romania who are way behind direct rivals Turkey and Hungary. A massive win here in Andorra would give them a fighting chance on the last matchday.

Back Romania -5.5 on AH when odds are available.


----------



## bestbets (Oct 9, 2013)

*Accumulator Betting Tip for Friday's World Cup Qualifiers*



Another international break is upon us and an accumulator comes with it. This six-fold gives odds of just over 16/1 with William Hill.

New members can get a £25 free bet when they join and if one selection lets you down you can get your stake back as a free bet:

Accumulator Betting Tip:

Kazakhstan to beat Faroe Islands Evens:

Starting at the obscure end of the Qualifiers with the Kazakhs travelling to the Faroe Islands. I’m not being unfair in saying the Faroe Islands are completely useless. They have lost thirteen consecutive matches and won just one of their last eight at home, losing six. Kazakhstan are no world beaters but with three wins in their last eight matches, they have a better record than Faroe Islands. They recently beat Moldova away and they may not be the best but should have enough to overcome Faroe Islands.

Turkey to beat Estonia 4/9:

After a slow start to qualifying Turkey are now in with a shout of a play-off spot. Turkey have now lost one of their last seven beating Romania away from home last time out. Estonia have won just one of their last six in qualifying for the World Cup. Turkey have a huge incentive here with potential to make it to the next stage and against an Estonia team with nothing to play off they should prevail.

Holland to beat Hungary 2/5:

Holland have their spot in Brazil all tied up and players will be hoping to impress to get their spot on the plane. Holland have won seven of their eight matches in qualifying including all of their home games, thanks to a side full of attacking talent. Hungary are currently in second and need points to guarantee that play-off spot with Romania and Turkey chasing. They have won just one of their last four in qualifying and lost 3-0 to Romania in their last away game. Holland may already be through but they will be determined to carry on their good form to the World Cup.

Switzerland to beat Albania 4/5:

Switzerland lead Group E and a win will put them in to Brazil. They are unbeaten in qualifying and will be hoping to secure qualification on Friday. They have already beaten Norway, Iceland and Slovenia on the road and beat Albania in the reverse fixture. Albania are still in with a chance of a play-off spot but they are without a win in their last three. The Swiss have a huge incentive to win here and should do against an inferior Albania.

Iceland to beat Cyprus 2/5:

One of the surprises of qualifying is that Iceland currently hold a play-off spot. They’ve won four of their eight qualifiers and lost just one of their last four. Cyprus has won just one of their eight qualifiers and lost a huge six. They have lost all their away games so far and have had a dreadful qualifying. Against an Iceland side with it all to play for, Cyprus should be easily beaten.

Sweden to beat Austria 7/10:

Sweden will probably have to settle for a play off spot with Germany so strong in this group. Sweden have though won three on the spin two of their three home games in qualifying, without conceding a goal. Austria are by no means a dreadful team and have lost just twice in qualifying. However, they struggle on the road and haven’t won in eleven games in World Cup qualifying. With Sweden so strong at home and Austria so weak away, this should cement Sweden’s play-off spot.

ACCUMULATOR ODDS: 16/1 WILLIAM HILL


----------

